# Canyon Grail- Carbon or Aluminum



## teambcw (Jul 30, 2012)

I am going to pull the trigger on a Grail soon as I want to start adding new territory to my rides, I still plan to ride this on the road 60% of the time. I want to know what’s a better idea in frame material as they have aluminum and carbon version. I have heard people say aluminum is very stiff and others say good aluminum is better than cheaper carbon. Is carbon a no brainer for $600 more? 

Grail AL 7.0
Aluminum- 19 pounds- regular bars- $1,900.00

Grail CF SL 7.0
Carbon- 18 pounds- hover bars- $2,500.00

Any and all input is welcome.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

I went with the Al 7.0 due to the ability to switch out stems and bars. 

With the carbon frame, you are stuck with the Canyon stem and the weird double bar. With the aluminum frame, you can put any 1 1/4" stem on the bike and any set of bars you prefer. So if you want a longer stem, wider bar, have a preference of bars, etc. you can switch them out on the aluminum frame.

My grail actually has a 110cm -8 degree stem on it now instead of the stock 80mm -6 degree stem. I may end up putting on my 110mm -17 degree stem for better overall fit between road and gravel road riding. I switched the bars out to a 44cm with 12 degree of flair, which fits me better and gives me a wider bar with a bit more control than stock.

As far as the ride goes … it's not what I would consider harsh. I'd venture to say it rides as well as, or close to the carbon frame. You do give up a bit of weight, but not significant. 

I've actually reduced my bike stable to just the Aluminum Grail and purchased a second wheelset with road tires on it and just switch between the gravel wheels and road wheels depending on the riding I'm doing. It make for a very versatile bike in the end. Since I'm no longer road racing, I don't need a specific road racing bike, and the grail is plenty fast enough on the road to keep up with people I ride with.

BTW … 19 pounds is probably a bit generous (but very close), mine is right at 20 pounds, with pedals, cages and Garmin bracket on it.


----------



## Cycledc44 (Dec 10, 2015)

I think 1 pound is a negligible difference when you're talkin' gravel bikes. The bigger factor between these 2 IMO is that hover bar situation. I was super interested in the Grail CF but couldn't get past the look of the bar (although I've heard many owners love it). You can make an aluminum bike very comfy with tire choice and seat post and the Grail AL gets great reviews: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBDRZHjgEPQ 
Personally I went with a Cannondale SuperX Carbon and am thrilled with it. It also weighs just 17 pounds as pictured. Funny thing, I did end up learning about and buying Road TOGS (those blue thumb thingies on the drops). They create same leverage and grip that the bottom part of the Canyon Hover bar does and I just love the control and hand placement option it creates!


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

That bike looks great!


----------

